# Say a prayer for mom.



## shooterrick (Nov 2, 2011)

This morning Bob Wiery passed at the age of 81.  While my mother had been married to him 8 years the last two he had been in a nursing home.  This morning at about 3 am she lost him.  Love ya mom.  Gods speed Bob.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

Bless both of them and your whole family Rick. Sorry for your loss


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 2, 2011)

God bless him ,Rick, and prayers for your Mom.

Stan and Trish


----------



## squirrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Lots of hugs and prayers Rick. Rest in Peace Bob.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers go out to the whole family. RIP Bob


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers going up for ya mom and the family.


----------



## venture (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers for all of you!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to the entire family Rick.


----------



## dtcunni (Nov 2, 2011)

May God bless Bob and his family at this time.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2011)

sorry to hear, prayers sent for you and your family rick.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 3, 2011)

Will pray for her also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Prayers sent.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Am very sorry for the loss. Prayers going out to your Mom & you, and Bob's family.

Mike


----------



## roller (Nov 3, 2011)

May the Lord bless all of you and take you threw this trying time...


----------



## alelover (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that..prayers to you and yours.

Dave


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear Rick. Give your mom a hug for us.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 3, 2011)

Consider it done....


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 3, 2011)

My condolences.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your mom.

Bigfish


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2011)

Condolences and prayers to you and the family....

Dave


----------

